# Wireless radio around the house - suggestions?



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

The older I get, the more I find that I am listening to Radio Four in the car, and there are some very good programmes on there.

I'm unlikely to sit in the armchair at home listening to radio, it's something I'd prefer to have with me wherever I happen to be around the house.

So although TiVo is a wonderful way to capture and store some of these programmes, what's the best way to send audio output only to a portable receiver of some sort? Suggestions for both sending and receiving would be appreciated. And on a budget initially, while I see whether it's really going to be any good for me.

TIA


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Been sleeping on this, I guess as TiVo seems to have blocked all program output then I'll have to take an output from either the TV or home theatre.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you have a laptop/PC near the tv ?
A smartphone can operate as a "remote speaker", so you could route audio that way:

Tivo speaker out -> pc -> air speaker on android/iphone.

Not sure what you mean by tivo blocking program output?
You can use the scart audio if necessary.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Re blocking, I had in mind that I can't get the programs onto my wifi in any way.

I'm not at home to look, is there a mini jack sound output on TiVo then? I have an Android so that sounds a good plan, nice and cheap too. 

Do you have the exact name of the Android app? I found AirBubble but that seems to require iTunes.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

no mini jack, just the scart which should work with a pair of wireless headphones.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Oh OK. I have wireless headphones, would prefer to output to a speaker of some kind. The SCART is in use sending signal to another TV but I suppose I can split it.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

smokie said:


> Do you have the exact name of the Android app? I found AirBubble but that seems to require iTunes.


You can use Airfoil on the PC to send its audio to airbubble
http://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/windows/


----------



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

An alternative to streaming from Tivo is a Logitech Squeezebox Radio with battery pack - streams BBC iPlayer 'listen again' programmes. It's not exactly budget - over £100, but works well for me.


----------

